# SEAL Team 6



## TheSiatonist (Mar 1, 2010)

Cheers!


----------



## Paddlefoot (Mar 1, 2010)

That's me in the second row, third from the right. >:{:doh:


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 1, 2010)

Lots of Tom Selleck fans from the looks of it....


----------



## 104TN (Mar 1, 2010)

Frank S. said:


> Lots of Tom Selleck fans from the looks of it....



I think every unit has its thing. Kinda like how all the dudes from 5th SF Group rock the hell outta some sideburns.


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Mar 3, 2010)

you should see my fucking disgusting mustache.  It looks dirty, stringy and pube-like.  Like Matthew Mcconaughey in Dazed and Confused.  I'd post it but i'm sure that the ladies here would instantly bring me up on rape charges. ;)


----------



## Ex3 (Mar 3, 2010)

I recognize a few of those porn star 'staches!


----------



## 8'Duece (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't recognize any of them, especially by their staches.  How could I.   


Looks like every single member of the Team is carrying a crew served weapon.  How much suppressive fire does one team need ?? :uhh:


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 3, 2010)

JustAnotherJ said:


> the ladies here would instantly bring me up on rape charges. ;)


 
I know a guy can get it reduced to tailgating.


----------



## Ex3 (Mar 3, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> I don't recognize any of them, especially by their staches.  How could I.


 I knew two of them really well, that's why they popped out at me, even with the blacked out eyes.


----------



## Chaske (Mar 4, 2010)

I wonder where them boys are now.


----------



## dknob (Apr 15, 2010)

Making 6 figures a year as security consultants?


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 15, 2010)

Should we even be posting pics, regardless if their available at other online venues ? 

I thought our policy was not to touch Black Side/Tier One stuff on an open board. 

Just a thought.


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 15, 2010)

Ex3 said:


> I knew two of them really well, that's why they popped out at me, even with the blacked out eyes.



I know one guy that was with that Team in 92, his first operational year.  I can't pick him out to save my life.  

Of course that pic say's January of 92.  He may become operational later than January.  Besides, it's been a long time and he looks way different now.  

Just sayin.


----------



## dknob (Apr 15, 2010)

2012 would be 20 years from 1992. A mere 2 years from now. I bet money that 99% of those guys are retired. (from the Military that is)


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 15, 2010)

dknob said:


> 2012 would be 20 years from 1992. A mere 2 years from now. I bet money that 99% of those guys are retired. (from the Military that is)



The guy I'm thinking was in the pic is now the Senior Enlisted Advisor to Naval Special Warfare.  He's still in the game.


----------



## Scotth (Apr 15, 2010)

Ex3 said:


> I recognize a few of those porn star 'staches!



I was debating if they were 70 & 80's porn fans or Magnum PI fans?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 15, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> I thought our policy was not to touch Black Side/Tier One stuff on an open board.


 
Thats kind of what I thought. :uhh:


----------



## AWP (Apr 15, 2010)

If the picture were more current, in better condition, and/ or simply showed more I'd pull it. A grainy B&W team photo of Tom Selleck clones from 18 years ago without posting names doesn't bother me much.


----------



## dknob (Apr 16, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> The guy I'm thinking was in the pic is now the Senior Enlisted Advisor to Naval Special Warfare.  He's still in the game.


 
He's my 1 %


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 16, 2010)

dknob said:


> He's my 1 %



LOL !   SAWMAN knows him well.


----------



## Ex3 (Apr 16, 2010)

8'Duece said:


> The guy I'm thinking was in the pic is now the Senior Enlisted Advisor to Naval Special Warfare.  He's still in the game.


 Real skinny dude, first name begins with an 'A'?  :)


----------



## TheSiatonist (May 11, 2011)

From an article here: http://www.vanityfair.com/politics/features/2011/05/navy-seal-team-six-excerpt-201105


----------



## RackMaster (May 11, 2011)

I figured this was fitting... :-"


----------



## DustinHake (Jul 31, 2011)

Do the sunglasses pass as "blacked out eyes"?  Top row last to the right.


----------



## fox1371 (Jul 31, 2011)

Which one is Charlie Sheen???


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 31, 2011)

fox1371 said:


> Which one is Charlie Sheen???


Very back row, about 3 or 4 guys right of the flag pole.


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 31, 2011)

HoosierAnnie said:


> Very back row, about 3 or 4 guys right of the flag pole.


He may be the one who released the photo.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 31, 2011)

WINNING


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 31, 2011)

SOWT said:


> He may be the one who released the photo.



Or he's dead.


----------

